# Lancement auto bluetooth / Musique:



## Alino06 (2 Novembre 2017)

Hello,

j'ai un petit souci, je n'utilise pas l'app Music d'Apple, néanmoins quand mon téléphone se connecte à la voiture via BT, il me lance automatiquement une musique présente dans l'app Music (alors que je me sers de Spotify)

Comment empêcher ce lancement auto ?

Merci !


----------

